# Dadant strikes again



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Order 300 queen cups 10 days ago..... Online... got a card in the mail today... out of stock.... no idea when or..... 
If you deal with dadan't you work on pony express time......


----------



## beemanky (Jul 4, 2008)

try calling one of the branches before ordering online and ask if they have items in stock. i called the frankfort branch for an order and they did not have the item but the guys there worked on finding the item for me, so i placed my order and they had it shipped from another branch. no surprises because i knew up front where it was coming from and aprroximatly when it would arrive. i didnt like having to pay the little bit of extra shipping but overall it was great service


----------

